# Seven Days To The Grave



## Whitemouse (Sep 14, 2008)

Just arriving in Thunder Falls, Kedra Korwick steps off the coach and onto the moist ground. Is this rain ever going to let up Kedra thinks to himself. “I’ve got to lay low, the bounty hunters will be after me soon enough. I wonder where I can find a place to stay,” Kedra mumbles to himself. He notices The Black Boar, and surmises that it must be the local tavern and inn. Walking over to it he stops to catch his breath, his back open to a dark alleyway.

Dwerra, his half daughter, teleports behind him and screams his name loudly. Completely at a disadvantage, Kedra is completely taken by surprise. A dagger plunges deep into his backside and he winces. Immediately he falls to the ground. “At last I have you father.” Dwerra picks up his body and casts a teleport spell.
----
Many hours later Kedra wakes up in a ten foot by ten foot cell. The smell of fecal matter and sweat permeates the air. “Ah, damn that’s nasty,” the doppelganger said as he comes to. Kedra turned off his olfactory sense and took inventory of himself. “Crud,” he said after he patted himself down. His tools weren’t own him. “How the hell did she know where I kept that back up set,” he questioned aloud, “No problem, there is always a solution for a doppelganger.” 

With his full concentration Kedra attempted to assume the form a small bird. Instead a jolt pierces his mind and he falls to ground screaming in agony. 

From the next cell over a tingy voice of a tenor yells out, “HEY! Keep it down in there will ya, some of us prisoners are trying to sleep!” Kedra lay on the ground, still in pain. What in the nine hells is preventing me from wild shaping the doppelganger thought to himself.
----
Dwerra approached the throne room. The two guards stationed outside smile at her and open the twin doors. A massive room exposes itself to her eyes. People lay sprawled out covering purple tapestries and floor coverings. “My queen, I bring news of the traitor,” Dwerra says aloud, her voice ringing out against the stony room. The queen, a waif an elf, responds, “Proceed Dwerra.”

“I captured Kedra earlier and he currently resides in cell 1DD dash C24,” Kedra replies. A devilish smile forms on the lips of the elf queen and she rises from her throne. “Well done Lieutenant Dwerra, I shall see to it that you get your commission,” the queen says. The queen walks off to the left of the chamber and presses her royal insignia against the wall. In an instant the wall fades into nothingness and the queen passes through the wall reforming behind her as she enters the next room.

“Lieutenant,” Dwerra smiles herself this time, “it’s about time.”
----
Using what strength he can muster Kedra manages to push against the stone floor and rises up to the bed. He composes himself mentally. There must be some sort of severance from the supernatural here he thinks to himself. But how can that be?


----------



## Whitemouse (Sep 18, 2008)

*Part 2: Leading Up To The Interrogation*

It had been several hours since Kedra had pulled himself together. Just as he is starting to feel like his old self again a human in an imperial uniform marches up to his cell. The klink of a key hitting the outside lock startles Kedra and he sits up. The door to the cell opens and Kedra notices the human soldier. Looking at the dark skinned humans head he sees the insignia of House Nobilius tattooed on the humans’ brow. The human grabs Kedra’s right arm and forces him up while maintaining his grip. Forced into submission, Kedra tries to refuse the humans advance and attempts to shift his form to maintain control. Again Kedra starts to feel a tingling sensation in his head and he stops his attempt to maintain control of his body.

Kedra’s body is forced up and a shackle slips over and snaps shut over his right wrist. The human bends down and does the same over Kedra’s right ankle, then Kedra’s left ankle. The human gets up and finishes his job as he slips the final piece of the shacklesuit over Kedra’s waist and buckles it in place from behind. The human that slips and binds Kedra’s left wrist. The human then speaks, “Alright prisoner, walk out of the cell, continue to the right and keep walking. If you stop walking or resist you’re gonna feel pain from my galvanized wand.”

Kedra did as he was told. After reaching the end of the hallway the human leans over the wall and presses his pendant against it. The wall clicks as it rises up and after three clicks a thunderous boom rattles the rest of the walls. The human takes his wand and buries it into Kedra’s back. Kedra screams as the jolt of electricity races through his body and he lurches forward.

Beyond the hallway is more hallway and an iron wrought door comes into view. “Move,” the human exclaims. Kedra did what he was told. He continued to walk towards the door. After about two minutes the two reached the door. The human then taps his wand on the door three times and it swings open. Kedra sees castle Nobilius off to the right, a barracks off to the left and the training grounds in front of him. He then realizes. “No wonder I couldn’t wild shape, I’m in the Moorlands.” “Yessss, you are,” a Yuan-Ti abomination replies as it slithers up to him, “The only power that works in the Moorlands is the mental might of the Psssionically endowed. And you ssshould know that only the ssscaled folk have that talent.” The human hands the Yuan-ti his wand. “Very good ssslave, I ssshall sssee to it that you are amply rewarded for handling thisss matter.” The abomination then mutters some words of its native language and releases a charge from the wand. The Yuan-Ti and Kedra then are torn from their position and pop back into reality in Queen Nobilius’ interrogation chamber. 

The elf queen smiles before she speaks, “I finally have you here Kedra. Now all that you know will be mine for the knowing as well.” “Emphulora,” Kedra says as he smiles, “long time no see babe.” “You will refer to me as Queen or Your Majesty. If you will not submit, then I’m sure Sarisulissia here will be more then happy to see you to the torture chamber,” the elf says as she nods her head in the Yuan-Ti’s direction. “All right babe, you got it,” Kedra responds. He can see Emphulora’s face turning red and she nods again at the Yuan-Ti. The Yuan-Ti touches the wand to the prisoners’ shackles and Kedra screams in pain. “Now, if you are insubordinate again I shall see to it that the Yuan-Ti get a new puppet as their plaything,” Emphulora sternly says to Kedra. “Okay, okay. You win Your Majesty,” Kedra replies.

“Leave us Sarisulissia, I wish to tend to this matter entirely myself,” Emphulora says to the Yuan-Ti. “Your majesssty, that isss not ssstandard prosssedure,” Sarisulissia replies. “I know its not, but as long as I’m on the throne even your masters will answer to me,” Emphulora snaps. “That may be, but I will not be intimidated,” The Yuan-Ti replies and readies the wand. A bolt of electricity is discharged from it and soars towards the queen. Emphulora utters a few words and the electricity hits her body. The queen takes a step back, balls up a fist and screams, “Disintegratus!” The electricity that had entered her body was rerouted into the outgoing spell and hits the Yuan-Ti. The Yuan-Ti, not at all capable of resisting such powerful magic falls to the floor as nothing more than a pile of ashes. The queen turns to Kedra looks him square in the eyes and says to him, “As you can see I am more than capable of ruling this land, the divine being known as Toturia is now a part of me and allows me to exert control, where no mortal should be able to.” Kedra gulps and nods, fear making him tremble where he stands.


----------



## megamania (Sep 24, 2008)

Very good start.  Curious on where this is going and the connection between the Queen and the Doppleganger.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Sep 27, 2008)

The doppleganger is fun.


----------

